# The coolest jello shots I've ever seen!



## Bcsgally (Oct 14, 2011)

Ohh these look awesome!! DEF going to try and make these for our party!! THanks!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very cool!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Lots of cool Jellos shots on that web site thanks for sharing vinny


----------



## vinny186 (Aug 27, 2009)

I made a version of these yesterday but I used limes instead of oranges, i know it sort of changes the whole idea of candy corn looking shots but I didn't want to spend $1 per orange. 

Here's a tip for removing the citrus from the lime/orange. Use a serrated steak knife to score around the perimeter of the fruit (once it's been cut in half) then use a grapefruit spoon to remove the contents. Once the jello has cooled, use an unserrated, really sharp knife to quarter the fruit. 

Next week I'll try my hand at candy corn shots!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a few great sites as well.. here is one, http://rock-ur-party.tablespoon.com/2011/07/12/butterbeer-jelly-shots/

and here is another (my favorite one) It also has a candy corn shot. I made the pumpkin, candy corn and brain hemmorage shots last year, people loved the pumpkin and the brains, but the candy corn was left over... I thought they were the best ones, lol : http://www.myscienceproject.org/j-shot-3.html


----------

